# Juno LED recessed lights flickering



## eds

Check Lutron's website, they should have a research paper on dimmers that will work with that can. I know we had to use a phase adaptive module with some color kenitcs LED fixtures. I also used these cans on a RA 2 system and needed to controll thru a phase module


----------



## Al13Cu29

eds said:


> Check Lutron's website, they should have a research paper on dimmers that will work with that can. I know we had to use a phase adaptive module with some color kenitcs LED fixtures. I also used these cans on a RA 2 system and needed to controll thru a phase module


While I have not worked with them, I have heard that the LED lights can only work down to 50% before it flickers. I has at a RadioRA2 display and the guy there talked about a soon to be released dimmer, where you can turn a wheel to adjust the turn off point up to just before the flickers. Don't know if the dimmer is out yet.


----------



## local134gt

This is why I prefer good ole incandescent bulbs! Until they can perfect the CFL's and LED's with universal dimming methods and all I will stick with my incandescents. Plus I cannot stand the color output of the CFL's or LED's it gives me a headache.


----------



## ericaminto

_Flickering_ comes from the ballast, which helps to regulate the current within the bulb. So what I advice is to check your dimmmer.


----------



## electricmanscott

Read this info to help you select the correct dimmer.

http://www.lutron.com/Education-Training/LCE/Pages/DimmingCFLsandLEDs.aspx


----------



## robnj772

ericaminto said:


> _Flickering_ comes from the ballast, which helps to regulate the current within the bulb. So what I advice is to check your dimmmer.


 
Your 4 months late and 2 dollars short


----------



## electricmanscott

Oh crap, old thread. What's with these people.


----------



## robnj772

electricmanscott said:


> Oh crap, old thread. What's with these people.


 
Like there aren't plenty of recent useless threads to post on....:laughing:


----------



## 10492

I'd of suggested using this instead.





















Cold cathode bulb. 18W. Replaces 85W incands beautifully. :thumbsup:

Dimmable with a standard incan dimmer, and dims down white. Incands will turn yellow when dimmed down, and CFL flicker.

FWIW


----------



## robnj772

Dnkldorf said:


> I'd of suggested using this instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold cathode bulb. 18W. Replaces 85W incands beautifully. :thumbsup:
> 
> Dimmable with a standard incan dimmer, and dims down white. Incands will turn yellow when dimmed down, and CFL flicker.
> 
> FWIW


that is all fine and dandy but when the scope of work calls for 5 inch juno led cans as per architect and lighting consultant that is what is going in

FWIW the problem of flickering was cold air blowing on them due to poor insulation.

The lights only dim down to 50%, homeowner isn't happy but the lighting consultant called the shots.


----------



## Nakladz

I have 50s of these in the apartment complex i maintain. None of them hooked up to dimmers. Im on the 9th one strobing out. The controllers are faulty do not buy these.


----------



## Nakladz

Oh and they were installed a little over a year ago.


----------

